
A/B test results: Mandatory sign up for the free trial ? - stakent
http://www.alwinhoogerdijk.com/2010/03/31/mandatory-sign-up-for-the-free-trial/
======
shin_lao
The commitment theory would have predicted the outcome.

When you give your email before downloading the software, you commit yourself
"more" to the software, increasing the odds of buying it later.

In other words, you will get less downloads but you increase conversion which
is what matters.

Read: The Psychology of Commitment by C.A. Kiesler

See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foot-in-the-door_technique>

